# NFS Sift ruckler Stockt



## Andersenx (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Bei mir ruckelt und stockt das spiel wenn ich mit der Ansicht spiele wo man das komplette Auto sieht, und die Gegner vor mir sind bzw neben mir.

Wenn ich mit der ansicht im Cockbit spiele hab ich echt keine probs läuft super, hab auch schon mehrmals neu Installiert, leider hat das nix gebracht.
Im Spiel sonst habe ich alles Max
Spiele in HD 24 Zoll 1920X1080p

NV Treiber habe ich auf 3D Anwendung entscheiden lassen.
Patch 1.02 ist drauf.

Mein System
Intel core I7 920 OC 3,8
Ram 6 GB 1600 (760) MHZ
Grafikkarte GTX 295

Treiber sind alle aktuell

Ich vermute es liegt ganz einfach am Game schlecht Programmiert oder ???


----------



## ATImania (17. Mai 2010)

Also was verstehst du denn unter ruckler?? Wieviele Frames hast du denn??
Also ich zocke auch in 1920x1080 Full HD und alles auf Maximum und habe eben ein Rennen auf der Nordschleife 3 Runden Lang gefahren aus der Verfolger Kamera hinter dem Fahrzeug (so wie von dir beschrieben). Bin mit 10 Gegnern gefahren und ganz hinten gestartet. Verkehr, Unfälle, Führung war alles mit dabei! 

2010-05-17 08:34:20 - shift
Frames: 41600 - Time: 1039015ms - *Avg: 40.038* - *Min: 27 *- *Max: 61*

Also ich habe keine richtigen Ruckler bemerkt. Klar, hier und da kann mal ein ganz kleiner Ruckler vorkommen aber wenn ich meine Hardware sehe und dann deine, da frage ich mich was für dich ruckler sind?? Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Kamera wackelt bzw. so animiert wurde, dass ein gewisses Fahrgefühl entsteht.

EDIT: Im Anhang siehst du meine genauen Settings


----------



## Andersenx (17. Mai 2010)

Hmm Bei mir ist die Auflösung die nummer 99 bei dir ist es die 83 warum.
Der Rest ist gleich außer das ich Vyn an habe und ich es jetzt mal ohne probiere.
Vieleicht liegt es ja auch an Avira Guard, sonst habe ich nichts weiter an außer noch CoreTemp.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Nummer 83 bzw. 99 kommt daher, das dein (Andersenx) Monitor warscheinlich mehr HertzRaten zulässt.

Könnte es sein, das du den Microrucklern zum Opfer gefallen bist?


----------



## Andersenx (17. Mai 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das mit der Nummer 83 bzw. 99 kommt daher, das dein (Andersenx) Monitor warscheinlich mehr HertzRaten zulässt.
> 
> Könnte es sein, das du den Microrucklern zum Opfer gefallen bist?



Habe den Samsung 2494 HS der hat auch nur 60 Herz.
Hmm das mit den Microrucklern könnte natürlich auch sein, kann ich das im NV Treiber ausschlaten, oder ist das schon aus wenn ich Die 3D Anwendung entscheiden lassen an habe.


----------



## ATImania (17. Mai 2010)

Hast du es denn jetzt mal ohne den Avira Guard im Hintergrund probiert?? Ich würde Antivirus und sonstige Scanner bzw. andere Programme immer im Hintergrund beenden. So mache ich es zumindest, da es immer etwas performance kostet. 

Sonst denke ich auch, könnten es die Microruckler sein die dich nerven. Hast du den neuesten Nfs Shift Patch drauf?? Sonst kann ich leider auch nicht helfen, da ich mich mit nVidia GeForce Karten nicht wirklich auskenne 

Zumindest nicht gut genug um dir zu helfen, sorry. Aber wie gesagt, zu beginn als das Game raus kam, lief es original ohne Patch etwas schlechter. Sonst lass doch mal bitte das Programm "Fraps" laufen und dann zeichne mal deine Frames auf (F11) währen du ein Rennen fährst (siehe Screenshots).


----------



## Andersenx (17. Mai 2010)

Werd alles mal die nächsten Tage testen, Fraps glaub hatte ich so um die 60 beim Start und im Rennen dann 40-50 ca + - 
Ich frag mich noch immer warum bei dir die auflösung 83 ist, und bei mir 99 lol.

Naja sonst läuft das game ja ganz gut, außer ich bumse die Gegner an, dann stockt alles für kürze zeit.

Werd mich die tage melden und bilder machen.


----------



## ATImania (17. Mai 2010)

Ja das mit der Auflösung ist wirklich komisch!! Die Einstellung 99 habe ich überhaupt nicht^^
Bei mir geht es nur bis 83! Danach geht es wieder bei 0 los 

Und warum du nur paar Frames mehr hast als ich weiss ich auch nicht. Ist alles schon etwas komisch.


----------



## Andersenx (18. Mai 2010)

Was haste denn bei Fraps eingestellt, ich habe dort 60 Frams und Full Size.
Kann zur zeit net zocken viel stress in mom real life.
PC müß ich auch noch neu machen, will zurück zu vista, hab leider nur probs mit win 7.
Aber ich vermute es liegt an den Microruckler.


----------



## ATImania (18. Mai 2010)

Jup habe ich auch eingestellt. Naja ich war nie ein Fan von Vista aber wenn du mit 7 nur Probleme hast, kannst du es ja mal probieren ob es besser ist. Was für Probleme hast du denn mit Win7?? Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht ein richtiges Problem seit November 2009!


----------



## Andersenx (18. Mai 2010)

Wäre vieleicht besser wenn wir uns in ICQ unterhalten, falls du sowas hast.
Nicht das wir noch ärger bekommen, win 7 probs gehören net hier ein.


----------

